# Roland Versacamm Owners



## We.Did.It (Nov 6, 2008)

*I'm not sure if i'm in the right section but I've acouple questions for those who have one of these machines. I'm looking into starting a printing company. I wanna do t-shirt,sgns,banners etc, I been doing some research & pretty much think this is the system I need. However with the bad economy & price tag on one of these do you think it's worth it? I'm looking at the cheapest model right now cause that;s what I can afford. How's the profit margins on these. I've the market for this type of work but i'm worried about investing & not making no money,*

*Any inputs lmk.*

*Thanks*


----------



## stickygraphics12 (Sep 8, 2008)

As with any new business, you will have some time until you start making money! I've heard many people on a couple different forums say the machine paid for itself in about a year! Don't forget that these were people who were already in business with enough customers to have the machine pay for itself! If you have the money to buy one they are amazing machines! Although at a recent sign show I was at a representative of that company told me to get the VP bc they have less problems & maintenance needs. Maybe he was just trying to make a sale for a better commssion but I've spoke to a couple sign shops with the SP and they do like the machine but maintenance can me around $3000 a year for it........

Hopefully this gives you a little more info! Also don't forget, like you said the economy is real bad! Maybe save that money until we are out of this and start when people start to spend money again!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

If you have a potential market or if you are already in business, I'd say go for it. It will pay for itself this year. As with any thing you have to push it, but the markup is there and it is an excellent investment.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Ridgley, 

I see your doing big things with your VP540. Thanks for the pricelist as well.. Very competitive!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

You can do alot with Roland machines : )

Def. a good money maker with low cost of ink & materials
you can print on just about anything, wall paper,flag material, cling, vinyls, banners, ect.

Def. recommend if you can eventually afford it, get Flexi .. Life save and save sooo much time doing just about anything Ha

Make print cut lines in 10sec


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have had the 300sp for 2 years now and other than wiper replacement and cleaning I have had to do ZERO maintenance on it! If someone is spending 3000 a year on maintenance then there is something wrong with their machine! It does its own cleaning daily and is a steady workhorse. If I had it to do over the only thing I would do different is get a bigger one


----------



## We.Did.It (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys keep them coming.


----------



## silliejo (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this isn't cheap but it's just amazing!

Its the Roland SolJet Pro III XC-540, i saw the video on it at the ACS website. 

I like all the possibilities it can handle, plus you could even make car wraps.

Awesomeness 
http://www.advancedcolorsolutions.com/shopexd.asp?id=273&bc=no


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Got one and LOVE it

A real work horse, have had soo many head strikes, with no issues to head

It looks and acts like a tank, automatic roll up system is a must and pretty fast
Big plus with light magenta and cyan for photographic usage


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

We have had our SP300 for about a year. No regrets and no maintenance issues. It offers the ability to make quite a few different products but I agree with the above poster, if I had to do it again I would gone larger.


----------



## We.Did.It (Nov 6, 2008)

UPDATED:

I just picked up the Versacamm SP3O for 6K. It's used but basically in new condition. I got it from a buddy of mines who owns a print shop and picked up a larger 65" unit. The ink still has 95%. It's still under warrenty till May and includes alot of media. I'm going to pick it up on Saturday so i'll post with some pics and updates.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Have the vp 540 for about a year. paid for itself twice already. great machine, low maintenance. done everything from posters to nylon jackets. 54 inch is a must, do a lot of 36" and 48" banners. can't do them with 30 ". One thing, had to be serviced 3x...some chip problem...code 0112. Support was great , came right out was down for less than a day. Need alot of room for run off ( we don't have a take up reel) If ink touches ink ...sticks , had to do a few prints over. After 25 years, rarely peel vinyl anymore, print everthing!....thank God.


----------



## netzone (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I also got the SP-540.. I love it, but there is one thing I just can't figure out... When I print banners bubbles form causing ink to touch ink, does anybody know why that happens? and how I can prevent it? Thank you!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

netzone said:


> Hi, I also got the SP-540.. I love it, but there is one thing I just can't figure out... When I print banners bubbles form causing ink to touch ink, does anybody know why that happens? and how I can prevent it? Thank you!


Make sure you're using solvent ink receptive banner material (some materials are designed for vinyl only or screen printing). Also I usually have my heaters on for most printed materials. 

I usually order the "SolMedia" banner material from Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker. 
Very reasonably priced and does a good job, every once in awhile I will get a roll that's reverse wound though, which makes it a little bit of pain to print on.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

We.Did.It said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> I just picked up the Versacamm SP3O for 6K. It's used but basically in new condition. I got it from a buddy of mines who owns a print shop and picked up a larger 65" unit. The ink still has 95%. It's still under warrenty till May and includes alot of media. I'm going to pick it up on Saturday so i'll post with some pics and updates.


Glad you found one in your budget! We'd love to see pics. 

With starting any business, you're taking a gamble, whether you invest in equipment or not. 

There are many things that come into play with starting and operating a business. I've too read that many people have bought Rolands which have paid for itself. 

However, what I haven't heard is what they are printing with it that's paying for itself. That's the question to ask and determine if that's the market you're targeting or something different.

Are you going into business with your friend who sold you the machine since he got a bigger one? Or, will he be your competition?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ms Blue - we print about 30 percent garments and 70 percent banners, decals, canvas prints, car wraps, etc. Where I have made the most is in cross merchandising with the same machine different products tot the customer. the profit margin is definatly much higher in the non garment area.


----------

